# So where do I start?!



## Lills (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey ...unsure if working this whole thread thing correctly?!....first time here!

I would luv to move to Thailand in the future, not sure which part yet (not Bangkok)... I just don't know where to start....? :noidea: 
Be great to here of any suggestions, advice, ideas .... ta!!

:wave:


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

I would say that it is impossible to tell you where you would be happy. Come on a few weeks holiday and look around, Thailand is a huge place with many variations of landscapes, cultures, costs of living...
At the same time you should find out about visas, probably your biggest challenge if you want to move here.


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

It also depends on if you need to work or if you are retiring and what is your monthly budget.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Lills said:


> Hey ...unsure if working this whole thread thing correctly?!....first time here!
> 
> I would luv to move to Thailand in the future, not sure which part yet (not Bangkok)... I just don't know where to start....? :noidea:
> Be great to here of any suggestions, advice, ideas .... ta!!
> ...


Lills:

Where to start? Interesting question. The answer is, "Start Here". Read the many threads in this forum. This will provide you with a great deal of information concerning Thailand, relocation, living in a foreign country, the good, the bad, and the unbelievable.

After you have a reasonable data base of the experiences provided by the regular expats on this forum you can begin asking more specific questions. 

As you say you would love to move to Thailand, I assume you've been to Thailand several times and have spend a reasonable amount of time here. If not, you need to. 

I'll start you off with some questions:

What type of visa will you use to get permission to stay in Thailand for an extended period of time?
Will you work? If yes, you need a work permit. 
Where will you live?
How much money will you spend? (What is your budget?) 
Will you eat Thai local, foreign, or a combination of both?
What will you do if you get sick? (What health insurance will you carry?)
Will you drive or depend on public transportation?
Can you speak, read or write Thai?

Lills, to start: 1) read the sticky threads "Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas" and " Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners" 2) browse through the many pages of this forum and read the threads that interest you, I suggest you spend a great deal of time investigating 3) review the website Royal Thai Embassy, London, United Kingdom | ???????????????????? ? ?????????? your local Thai Embassy. This is where you will apply for your visa. Review the visa rules and regs to determine exactly what you will need to remain in Thailand for an extended period of time Legally. 4) Sit down and begin planning. Document what you want? What you need? What you can live without? What you refuse to live without? How will you live? Will you travel? What will you eat? What is your budget? What insurances will you need? When will you move? etc, etc. Plan, plan and plan. Anticipate problems and solve them before the appear. 

As your plan develops, many specific questions will occur. Use the search tool (center green bar) to investigate. If the answer eludes you, ask specific questions to this forum.

Good luck.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Planning*



Lills said:


> Hey ...unsure if working this whole thread thing correctly?!....first time here!
> 
> I would luv to move to Thailand in the future, not sure which part yet (not Bangkok)... I just don't know where to start....? :noidea:
> Be great to here of any suggestions, advice, ideas .... ta!!
> ...


How do I move to Thailand? Where do I start?

A deep and complex subject that requires significant investigation. I am not talking about a budget backpacker looking for adventure or a young traveler taking a year off from school to find themselves, but rather, an adult who has visited Thailand and has found it "attractive".

First off, you need to be legal. You will be visiting a foreign country. You must abide by their laws or risk detention, jail and possible imprisonment. Should you be in violation of the Thai laws, even for a crime that we would consider minimal, you may suffer a significant monetary fine, incarceration, and possible blacklisting or banishment. Even if you are freed, realize that funding a foreign legal defense can be expensive.

So, you need to be legal. You need to understand what is required to receive permission to stay in Thailand for an extended period of time. Google "Royal Thai Embassy" and research visas. Define your options to legally live in Thailand for an extended period of time and to stay legal. 

Have you spent enough time in Thailand to see the negative side of the coin. There are a great many irritations that are not apparent to the casual visitor or tourist. These oft overlooked "minor" irritations may become nuisances that can grow into "major" problems. When you live in Thailand you must accept them as part of your lifestyle. You must adapt to the Thai lifestyle, you cannot change it. Any attempt to change their way of life is not only futile but will be frustrating. 

Do you understand, speak, read and write Thai? If not, you will isolated. Do not underestimate how much we human beings need to communicate. Unless you are a misanthropic loner you will need to reside near people who speak you language. You also need to shop. Unless you can read Thai you will have problems shopping without an interpreter. 

Begin planning your move. Ask yourself questions concerning your relocation. Read the thread "Expatriation" dated 10AUG12 to start you thought process.

Budgetary details. Everyone knows Thailand is a low cost-of-living or "cheap" country to live in. This is true if you are Thai. The real question is "Can you live economically in Thailand?" Serious time must be invested in researching and preparing your budget. Don't overlook your relocation or moving costs, and don't forget medical insurance. 

Will you need employment? If so, what will you do? Employment in Thailand is regulated. Many occupations are restricted. See the sticky thread "Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners". Also be aware that foreigners working in Thailand need a work permit. The employing company needs to apply for the work permit. Not an easy thing to secure so you'll need a unique skill set to secure employment in Thailand. Perhaps teaching English.

Now, if you do secure employment in Thailand you will have to pay income taxes. To investigate your taxation burden review the 15AUG12 post "Thailand Taxation" located in the 10AUG12 thread "Expatriation". 

So, back to the original questions, How do I move to Thailand? Where do I start? You need to do a lot of investigating. Begin investigating and documenting. There are many details you need to address to increase you chances of success. 

The greater your preparation, the greater your chances of success. The last thing you need is to relocate to Thailand and then decide you have made a mistake. It would be a costly mistake.

Good luck.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Visit first. It may be the simple things that put you off - we had an expat move to our town direct from overseas in August - gone back in one month - could not cope with the heat, didn't like the local food - or the locals for that matter, had no idea so few (about 1% here at a guess) people spoke English. Seemed to have come here based on a fantasy and a postcard picture!
Have a holiday, look around. 
Make a list of your 'must haves' little things even - eg wanting cinemas showing films in English would rulle out many places . . .


----------



## Lills (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

Sorry for the late reply! Wow, all great stuff. Thankyou! I guess I should have given a little more info;
I travelled 7 different parts of Thailand, for 2 months, and I guess I fell in luv with the place; people, food, culture, lifestyle, etc. 
I am a Counsellor, but cannot speak the Thai language. I don't know if there is much call for this type of profession. again I need to research.
I would like to eventually buy a property, something small, enough for 2 people. 
It is all the legal jargon I do find complicated, this is what stops me moving forward I guess!
I know it is a huge step, but one I have thought about for 5 years now 
Thankyou for your time, it is much appreciated!


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't think you will find much demand for your profession. 

Can you afford to live here in thailand and not work? 

If you are under 50, your best bet is an ed visa, which has the added benefit of learning the language. Over 50, you have the option of a "retirement" visa, but that carries certain financial obligations.


----------



## Lills (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey Moolor, 

This was my fear  Any suggestions of what would be a worthwhile employment? I am a trained beauty therapist in massage, maybe that would be more beneficial?
I am under 50, when you say ed, I take that as short for education visa? probably obvious!
I would like to work if I did move there. 
I know it's a huge lifestyle change, but feel it is meant to be?
This maybe a silly question, a bit like how long is a piece of string....what do you think is an average to live off? 

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^
hi - refer to Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners
there really are few occupations a foreigner can work in
you'll note item 10 on the list of prohibited jobs:
10. haircutting, hairdressing or beauty treatment;​


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*investigate*



Lills said:


> Hey Moolor,
> 
> This was my fear  Any suggestions of what would be a worthwhile employment? I am a trained beauty therapist in massage, maybe that would be more beneficial?
> I am under 50, when you say ed, I take that as short for education visa? probably obvious!
> ...


Lills:

Worthwhile employment. Review the thread Thailand Jobs (23JUN12) this thread contains approximately 10 job search websites that have openings in Thailand. You do need a unique skill set to attract a company willing to procure a work permit for you. 

From the information you have provided, your best bet appears to be teaching English. Review Ajarn.com | Teaching English in Thailand

Realize that teaching English is not a lucrative profession in Thailand. However, native English speakers are in demand. This avenue of employment has been discussed in many threads throughout this forum. There are many difficulties raised by experienced expats concerning this profession and the ability, or lack there-of, to make a "gainful living wage" in Thailand by teaching English. The more certifications and experience you have, the greater salary you can command. 

Living expenses "the piece of string question", again, discussed in many threads throughout this forum. Review the Thread "average living expenses" by Eamon in the Basement Lounge of this Forum and the Thread "advice needed from experienced people" by jjarden in the Basement lounge of this Forum. Your actual living expenses will be determined solely by your personal standard-of-living. 

Use the search this forum tool located on the center green bar to find threads with specific information you need. 

As far as purchasing property. Only a Thai citizen can own land. A foreigner can own real estate but not land. You can own a house but not the land it is on. You can own condo's provided the majority of the building is owned by Thai's. There are many avenues around "foreigners cannot own land" legal stipulation. None are safe. My personal belief is that rental(s) are so economical in Thailand there is no benefit to owning. Others may disagree, to each their own, many, many foreigners have lost money in real estate deals, they have been taken advantage of, trusted friends have turned on them (money changes people), laws are misunderstood, incorrect legal advice presented as true and correct, not to mention the many con artists that will sell-their-souls to pick-your-pockets. Don't bother purchasing until you are 100% certain it will work to your advantage.

Good luck in your planning.


----------

